# GTA 3 Doesn't Load properly



## Wodarski (Jun 22, 2003)

I try to run GTA 3 and it doesn't load. before I updated to 1.1 it used to give me a rockstar splash screen. I don't that now. but I've uninstalled/reinstalled like 4-5 times. I have task manager open in the background and gta3.exe shows up in processes for like a split second then disappears. I've included my Dxdiag/msinfo on the attached .txt file I had to cut out a this part for size issues. thanks for any help in advance

Vampire The Masquerade - Redemption	All Users:Vampire The Masquerade - Redemption	All Users	
Vampire The Masquerade - Redemption\Redemption Multiplayer Chronicles	All Users:Vampire The Masquerade - Redemption\Redemption Multiplayer Chronicles	All Users	
Vampire The Masquerade - Redemption\Web Links	All Users:Vampire The Masquerade - Redemption\Web Links	All Users	
Windows Media	All Users:Windows Media	All Users	
Windows Media\Utilities	All Users:Windows Media\Utilities	All Users	
WinRAR	All Users:WinRAR	All Users	
Yahoo! Messenger	All Users:Yahoo! Messenger	All Users	
Accessories	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:Accessories	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	
Accessories\Accessibility	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:Accessories\Accessibility	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	
Accessories\Entertainment	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:Accessories\Entertainment	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	
Startup	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:Startup	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	
Accessories	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Accessories	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Accessories\Accessibility	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Accessories\Accessibility	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Accessories\Entertainment	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Accessories\Entertainment	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
ATI Multimedia Center	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:ATI Multimedia Center	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
DeadAIM	SPIDERMAN\BryaneadAIM	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
eMule	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:eMule	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Eyetide Viewer	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Eyetide Viewer	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Fusion Pack	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Fusion Pack	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Fusion Pack\Fusion NET	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Fusion Pack\Fusion NET	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Fusion Pack\Fusion NET\Partners	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Fusion Pack\Fusion NET\Partners	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Fusion Pack\Fusion NET\Partners\4u Servers	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Fusion Pack\Fusion NET\Partners\4u Servers	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Fusion Pack\Fusion NET\Partners\Art Of War Central	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Fusion Pack\Fusion NET\Partners\Art Of War Central	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Java Web Start	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Java Web Start	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Lavasoft Ad-aware 6	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Lavasoft Ad-aware 6	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Nokia Melodies 1.1	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Nokia Melodies 1.1	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Object Desktop	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Object Desktop	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Object Desktop\Forums & Links	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Object Desktop\Forums & Links	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Object Desktop\IconPackager	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Object Desktop\IconPackager	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Object Desktop\Object Desktop	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Object Desktop\Object Desktop	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Object Desktop\WindowBlinds	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Object Desktop\WindowBlinds	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Palm Desktop	SPIDERMAN\Bryanalm Desktop	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Quake III Arena	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Quake III Arena	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Return to Castle Wolfenstein	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Return to Castle Wolfenstein	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Return to Castle Wolfenstein\Return to Castle Wolfenstein Help	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Return to Castle Wolfenstein\Return to Castle Wolfenstein Help	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Sierra	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Sierra	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Sierra\Blue Shift	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Sierra\Blue Shift	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Sierra\Opposing Force	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Sierra\Opposing Force	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
SmartSMS	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:SmartSMS	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Startup	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Startup	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Trillian	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Trillian	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Tweak-XP Pro	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Tweak-XP Pro	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
Winamp3	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:Winamp3	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	
WinRAR	SPIDERMAN\Bryan:WinRAR	SPIDERMAN\Bryan

[Startup Programs]

Program	Command	User Name	Location	
desktop	desktop.ini	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	Startup	
desktop	desktop.ini	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	Startup	
Eyetide Launcher	eyetide launcher.lnk	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	Startup	
HotSync Manager	hotsync manager.lnk	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	Startup	
PowerReg SchedulerV2	powerreg schedulerv2.exe	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	Startup	
NvMediaCenter	rundll32.exe c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll,nvtaskbarinit	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	HKU\S-1-5-21-1935655697-1390067357-682003330-1003\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
BlockAds SPIDERMAN\Bryan	HKU\S-1-5-21-1935655697-1390067357-682003330-1003\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
TransparentIcons SPIDERMAN\Bryan	HKU\S-1-5-21-1935655697-1390067357-682003330-1003\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
TransTask SPIDERMAN\Bryan	HKU\S-1-5-21-1935655697-1390067357-682003330-1003\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
Tweak-XP SPIDERMAN\Bryan	HKU\S-1-5-21-1935655697-1390067357-682003330-1003\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
ATI Scheduler	c:\program files\ati multimedia\main\atisched.exe	SPIDERMAN\Bryan	HKU\S-1-5-21-1935655697-1390067357-682003330-1003\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
desktop	desktop.ini	.DEFAULT	Startup	
Adobe Gamma Loader	c:\progra~1\common~1\adobe\calibr~1\adobeg~1.exe	All Users	Common Startup	
desktop	desktop.ini	All Users	Common Startup	
EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check 2	c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\e_srcv02.exe	All Users	Common Startup	
GoBack	c:\progra~1\roxio\goback\gbtray.exe	All Users	Common Startup	
Microsoft Office	c:\progra~1\micros~3\office10\osa.exe -b -l	All Users	Common Startup	
zBrowser Launcher	c:\program files\logitech\itouch\itouch.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
Ink Monitor	c:\program files\epson\ink monitor\inkmonitor.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
ASUS Probe	c:\program files\asus\probe\asusprob.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
NvCplDaemon	rundll32.exe c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll,nvstartup	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
nwiz	nwiz.exe /install	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
ScanRegistry	c:\w	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
NeroCheck	c:\windows\system32\nerocheck.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
Logitech Utility	logi_mwx.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
DeadAIM	rundll32.exe "c:\progra~1\aim95\deadaim.ocm",exportedcheckodls	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
QuickTime Task	"c:\program files\quicktime\qttask.exe" -atboottime	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
DAEMON Tools-1033	"c:\program files\d-tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
MyPrivacy	c:\program files\omniquad myprivacy\myprivacy.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
nForce Tray Options	sstray.exe /r	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
NAV Agent	c:\progra~1\norton~1\norton~1\navapw32.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run	
DownloadAccelerator	c:\progra~1\dap\dap.exe /startup	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

[OLE Registration]

Object	Local Server	
Microsoft Graph Chart	c:\progra~1\micros~3\office10\graph.exe	
Microsoft Excel Worksheet	Not Available	
Microsoft Excel Chart	Not Available	
Microsoft Excel Worksheet	c:\progra~1\micros~3\office10\excel.exe	
Microsoft Excel Chart	c:\progra~1\micros~3\office10\excel.exe	
Microsoft Word 6.0 - 7.0 Document	Not Available	
Microsoft Word 6.0 - 7.0 Picture	Not Available	
Microsoft Document	c:\progra~1\micros~3\office10\winword.exe	
Microsoft Picture	c:\progra~1\micros~3\office10\winword.exe	
Sound (OLE2)	sndrec32.exe	
Media Clip	mplay32.exe	
Video Clip	mplay32.exe /avi	
MIDI Sequence	mplay32.exe /mid	
Microsoft Equation 3.0	c:\progra~1\common~1\micros~1\equation\eqnedt32.exe	
Microsoft Excel Chart	Not Available	
Microsoft Excel 4.0 Macro	Not Available	
Sound	Not Available	
Media Clip	Not Available	
Microsoft Photo Editor 3.0 Photo	c:\progra~1\common~1\micros~1\photoed\photoed.exe	
Microsoft Photo Editor 3.0 Scan	c:\progra~1\common~1\micros~1\photoed\photoed.exe	
Adobe Photoshop Image	c:\program files\adobe\photoshop 7.0\photoshop.exe	
Microsoft PowerPoint Presentation	c:\progra~1\micros~3\office10\powerpnt.exe	
Microsoft PowerPoint Slide	c:\progra~1\micros~3\office10\powerpnt.exe	
WordPad Document	"%programfiles%\windows nt\accessories\wordpad.exe"	
Windows Media Services DRM Storage object	Not Available	
Bitmap Image	mspaint.exe	
Drawing	Not Available	
Snapshot File	c:\progra~1\common~1\micros~1\snapsh~1\snapview.exe

[Windows Error Reporting]

Time	Type	Details	
6/21/2003 5:42 AM	Application Error	Faulting application itouch.exe, version 2.10.0.0, faulting module msvcrt.dll, version 7.0.2600.1106, fault address 0x00032fc6.

6/19/2003 8:27 PM	Application Error	Faulting application itouch.exe, version 2.10.0.0, faulting module msvcrt.dll, version 7.0.2600.1106, fault address 0x00032fc6.

6/15/2003 2:42 PM	Application Error	Faulting application doom.exe, version 1.0.0.1, faulting module atioglxx.dll, version 6.14.10.3717, fault address 0x0028da57.

6/15/2003 2:40 PM	Application Error	Faulting application doom.exe, version 1.0.0.1, faulting module atioglxx.dll, version 6.14.10.3717, fault address 0x0028da57.

6/14/2003 9:01 PM	Application Error	Faulting application no intro doom.exe, version 1.0.0.1, faulting module atioglxx.dll, version 6.14.10.3717, fault address 0x0028da57.

6/14/2003 9:00 PM	Application Error	Faulting application with intro doom.exe, version 1.0.0.1, faulting module atioglxx.dll, version 6.14.10.3717, fault address 0x0028da57.

6/13/2003 10:39 PM	Application Error	Faulting application update.exe, version 5.0.5.1, faulting module update.exe, version 5.0.5.1, fault address 0x0002253a.

6/13/2003 1:35 PM	Application Error	Faulting application teveolive.exe, version 2.6.0.22, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 5.1.2600.1217, fault address 0x00033aed.

6/21/2003 4:50 AM	Application Hang	Fault bucket 21955421.

6/15/2003 2:40 AM	Application Hang	Fault bucket 31462623.

6/14/2003 9:01 PM	Application Hang	Fault bucket 29332796.

6/13/2003 10:43 PM	Application Hang	Fault bucket 24097052.

6/10/2003 12:16 AM	Application Hang	Fault bucket 31462623.

6/21/2003 6:47 PM	Application Hang	Hanging application WINWORD.EXE, version 10.0.2627.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

6/21/2003 4:50 AM	Application Hang	Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2800.1106, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

6/15/2003 2:40 AM	Application Hang	Hanging application wmplayer.exe, version 9.0.0.2980, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

6/14/2003 9:01 PM	Application Hang	Hanging application No Intro doom.exe, version 1.0.0.1, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

6/13/2003 10:43 PM	Application Hang	Hanging application , version 0.0.0.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

6/12/2003 3:38 PM	Application Hang	Hanging application hl.exe, version 1.1.1.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

6/10/2003 12:16 AM	Application Hang	Hanging application wmplayer.exe, version 9.0.0.2980, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

6/21/2003 6:39 PM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 192.168.1.126 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 172.28.4.135 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/21/2003 5:39 AM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 192.168.1.130 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.1.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/19/2003 6:08 PM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 192.168.100.11 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/18/2003 2:44 PM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 192.168.100.11 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/18/2003 2:42 PM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 66.169.172.168 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/18/2003 1:15 PM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 192.168.100.11 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/18/2003 1:15 PM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 66.169.172.168 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/18/2003 12:21 PM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 192.168.100.11 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/18/2003 12:21 PM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 66.169.172.168 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/18/2003 12:00 PM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 192.168.100.11 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/18/2003 11:58 AM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 192.168.100.11 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/18/2003 11:58 AM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 66.169.172.168 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/12/2003 2:44 PM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 66.169.172.168 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.0.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/12/2003 2:38 AM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 192.168.100.11 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/12/2003 2:38 AM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 66.169.172.168 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/12/2003 2:10 AM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 192.168.100.11 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/12/2003 2:10 AM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 66.169.172.168 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/11/2003 1:40 AM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 192.168.100.11 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).

6/11/2003 1:40 AM	Dhcp	The IP address lease 66.169.172.168 for the Network Card with network address 0026540C0BB5 has been
denied by the DHCP server 192.168.100.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).


[Internet Settings]

[Internet Explorer]

[ Following are sub-categories of this main category ]
[Summary]

Item	Value	
Version	6.0.2800.1106	
Build	62800	
Application Path	C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer	
Language	English (United States)	
Active Printer	EPSON Stylus Photo 820 Series,winspool,Ne00:

Cipher Strength	128-bit	
Content Advisor	Disabled	
IEAK Install	No

[File Versions]

File	Version	Size	Date	Path	Company	
actxprxy.dll	6.0.2600.0	96 KB	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
advpack.dll	6.0.2800.1106	89 KB	8/29/2002 5:40:48 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
asctrls.ocx	6.0.2800.1106	88 KB	8/29/2002 5:39:22 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
browselc.dll	6.0.2800.1106	62 KB	8/29/2002 5:40:10 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
browseui.dll	6.0.2800.1106	998 KB	8/29/2002 5:40:50 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
cdfview.dll	6.0.2600.0	139 KB	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
comctl32.dll	5.82.2800.1106	544 KB	8/29/2002 5:40:50 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
dxtrans.dll	6.3.2800.1106	190 KB	8/29/2002 5:40:52 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
dxtmsft.dll	6.3.2800.1106	330 KB	8/29/2002 5:40:52 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
iecont.dll	<File Missing>	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available	
iecontlc.dll	<File Missing>	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available	
iedkcs32.dll	16.0.2800.1106	288 KB	8/29/2002 5:40:56 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
iepeers.dll	6.0.2800.1106	226 KB	8/29/2002 5:40:56 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
iesetup.dll	6.0.2800.1106	58 KB	8/29/2002 5:40:56 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
ieuinit.inf	Not Available	19 KB	8/29/2002 12:51:44 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Not Available	
iexplore.exe	6.0.2800.1106	89 KB	8/29/2002 5:41:26 AM	C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer	Microsoft Corporation	
imgutil.dll	6.0.2800.1106	30 KB	8/29/2002 5:40:56 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
inetcpl.cpl	6.0.2800.1106	286 KB	8/29/2002 5:41:28 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
inetcplc.dll	6.0.2600.0	108 KB	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
inseng.dll	6.0.2800.1106	68 KB	8/29/2002 5:40:58 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
mlang.dll	6.0.2600.0	564 KB	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
msencode.dll	2000.7.25.0	92 KB	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Not Available	
mshta.exe	6.0.2600.0	24 KB	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
mshtml.dll	6.0.2800.1106	2,768 KB	8/29/2002 5:41:04 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
mshtml.tlb	6.0.2800.1106	1,319 KB	8/29/2002 3:25:14 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
mshtmled.dll	6.0.2800.1106	430 KB	8/29/2002 5:41:04 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
mshtmler.dll	6.0.2800.1106	55 KB	8/29/2002 5:39:46 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
msident.dll	6.0.2600.0	43 KB	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
msidntld.dll	6.0.2600.0	15 KB	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
msieftp.dll	6.0.2800.1106	225 KB	8/29/2002 5:41:04 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
msrating.dll	6.0.2800.1106	129 KB	8/29/2002 5:41:06 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
mstime.dll	6.0.2800.1106	485 KB	8/29/2002 5:41:08 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
occache.dll	6.0.2600.0	86 KB	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
proctexe.ocx	6.3.2800.1106	74 KB	8/29/2002 5:39:20 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Intel Corporation	
sendmail.dll	6.0.2600.0	52 KB	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
shdoclc.dll	6.0.2600.0	536 KB	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
shdocvw.dll	6.0.2800.1106	1,310 KB	8/29/2002 5:41:12 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
shfolder.dll	6.0.2800.1106	22 KB	8/29/2002 5:41:12 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
shlwapi.dll	6.0.2800.1106	393 KB	8/29/2002 5:41:12 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
tdc.ocx	1.3.0.3130	55 KB	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
url.dll	6.0.2800.1106	104 KB	8/29/2002 5:41:18 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
urlmon.dll	6.0.2800.1106	445 KB	8/29/2002 5:41:18 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
webcheck.dll	6.0.2800.1106	252 KB	8/29/2002 5:41:18 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation	
wininet.dll	6.0.2800.1106	585 KB	8/29/2002 5:41:18 AM	C:\WINDOWS\system32	Microsoft Corporation

[Connectivity]

Item	Value	
Connection Preference	Never dial

LAN Settings

AutoConfigProxy	Not Available	
AutoProxyDetectMode	Disabled	
AutoConfigURL 
Proxy	Disabled	
ProxyServer 
ProxyOverride

[Cache]

[ Following are sub-categories of this main category ]
[Summary]

Item	Value	
Page Refresh Type	Automatic	
Temporary Internet Files Folder	C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService.NT AUTHORITY\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files	
Total Disk Space	Not Available	
Available Disk Space	Not Available	
Maximum Cache Size	Not Available	
Available Cache Size	Not Available

[List of Objects]

Program File	Status	CodeBase	
Support.com Configuration Class	Installed	http://support.charter.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
YInstStarter Class	Installed	http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
{33363249-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}	Not Available	http://codecs.microsoft.com/codecs/i386/i263_32.cab
{41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C}	Not Available	http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
Java Runtime Environment 1.4.1_03	Installed	http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-1_4_1_03-windows-i586.cab
Update Class	Installed	http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37781.6461574074
Java Runtime Environment 1.4.1_03	Installed	http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/1.4/jinstall-14_03-windows-i586.cab
Shockwave Flash Object	Installed	http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Content]

[ Following are sub-categories of this main category ]
[Summary]

Item	Value	
Content Advisor	Disabled

[Personal Certificates]

Issued To	Issued By	Validity	Signature Algorithm	
No personal certificate information available

[Other People Certificates]

Issued To	Issued By	Validity	Signature Algorithm	
No other people certificate information available

[Publishers]

Name	
No publisher information available

[Security]

Zone	Security Level	
My Computer	Custom	
Local intranet	Medium-low	
Trusted sites	Low	
Internet	Medium	
Restricted sites	High

[Jet Core Components]

Item	Value	
Description	Excel	
Path	C:\WINDOWS\System32\msexcl35.dll	
Version	3.51.3227.2

Description	Exchange	
Path	C:\WINDOWS\System32\msexch35.dll	
Version	3.51.0623.0

Description	Jet 2.x	
Path	C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSRD2X35.DLL	
Version	3.51.0623.0

Description	Jet 3.5	
Path	Not Available	
Version

Description	Lotus	
Path	C:\WINDOWS\System32\msltus35.dll	
Version	3.51.3227.2

Description	ODBC	
Path	Not Available	
Version

Description	Paradox	
Path	C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspdox35.dll	
Version	3.51.3007.0

Description	Text	
Path	C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstext35.dll	
Version	3.51.3330.0

Description	Xbase	
Path	C:\WINDOWS\System32\Msxbse35.dll	
Version	3.51.0623.0

[Summary]

Item	Value	
Application name	Not Available	
System Language Designation	English (United States)	
ActivePrinter	EPSON Stylus Photo 820 Series, Ne00:	
Product ID	Not Available	
Version	Not Available	
Language	Not Available	
Registered owner	Not Available	
Registered company	Not Available	
Application path (Admin)	Not Available	
Application installed from	Not Available	
Local package	Not Available	
Date installed	Not Available	
Help link (Admin)	Not Available	
Product info site (Admin)	Not Available	
Product update site (Admin)	Not Available

[Active Document]

Item	Value	
Microsoft Publisher 2002 has not been started or is not installed. Install and/or start application then press F5 to refresh.

[Microsoft FrontPage 2002]

[Summary]

Item	Value	
Application name	FRONTPG	
Version	10.	
Build	2623	
Product ID	Not Available	
Application path	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\	
Language	Language Neutral

[Active Web]

Item	Value	
Microsoft FrontPage 2002 has not been started or is not installed. Install and/or start application then press F5 to refresh.

[Active Page]

Item	Value	
Microsoft FrontPage 2002 has not been started or is not installed. Install and/or start application then press F5 to refresh.

[COM Add-Ins]

Item	Value	
Microsoft FrontPage 2002 has not been started or is not installed. Install and/or start application then press F5 to refresh.

[Themes]

Item	Value	
Microsoft FrontPage 2002 has not been started or is not installed. Install and/or start application then press F5 to refresh.

[Microsoft Office 10 Environment]

[Last Web Connection Error]

Item	Value	
No error messages have been generated.

[Local Web Server Extensions]

Item	Value	
The server 2002 extensions have not been installed

[Transport]

Item	Value	
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for Internet Publishing	True	
Microsoft Office Internet Publishing	False

[ODBC Drivers]

[Core Components]

Item	Value	
Description	Administrator	
Version	3.520.9030.0	
File	C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccp32.dll

Description	Control Panel Device	
Version	3.520.7713.0	
File	C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccp32.cpl

Description	Control Panel Startup	
Version	3.520.9030.0	
File	C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcad32.exe

Description	Cursor Library	
Version	3.520.9030.0	
File	C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccr32.dll

Description	Driver Manager	
Version	3.520.9030.0	
File	C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc32.dll

Description	Localized Resource DLL	
Version	3.520.7713.0	
File	C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcint.dll

Description	Unicode Cursor Library	
Version	3.520.9030.0	
File	C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccu32.dll

[Drivers]

Item	Value	
Name	SQL Server	
File	SQLSRV32.dll	
Date	8/7/2002 8:25:02 PM	
Version	2000.81.9030.4

Name	Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)	
File	odbcjt32.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	4.0.6019.0

Name	Microsoft Text Driver (*.txt; *.csv)	
File	odbcjt32.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	4.0.6019.0

Name	Microsoft Excel Driver (*.xls)	
File	odbcjt32.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	4.0.6019.0

Name	Microsoft dBase Driver (*.dbf)	
File	odbcjt32.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	4.0.6019.0

Name	Microsoft Paradox Driver (*.db )	
File	odbcjt32.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	4.0.6019.0

Name	Microsoft Visual FoxPro Driver	
File	vfpodbc.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	1.0.2.0

Name	Microsoft FoxPro VFP Driver (*.dbf)	
File	vfpodbc.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	1.0.2.0

Name	Microsoft dBase VFP Driver (*.dbf)	
File	vfpodbc.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	1.0.2.0

Name	Microsoft Access-Treiber (*.mdb)	
File	odbcjt32.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	4.0.6019.0

Name	Microsoft Text-Treiber (*.txt; *.csv)	
File	odbcjt32.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	4.0.6019.0

Name	Microsoft Excel-Treiber (*.xls)	
File	odbcjt32.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	4.0.6019.0

Name	Microsoft dBase-Treiber (*.dbf)	
File	odbcjt32.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	4.0.6019.0

Name	Microsoft Paradox-Treiber (*.db )	
File	odbcjt32.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	4.0.6019.0

Name	Microsoft Visual FoxPro-Treiber	
File	vfpodbc.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	1.0.2.0

Name	Driver do Microsoft Access (*.mdb)	
File	odbcjt32.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	4.0.6019.0

Name	Driver da Microsoft para arquivos texto (*.txt; *.csv)	
File	odbcjt32.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	4.0.6019.0

Name	Driver do Microsoft Excel(*.xls)	
File	odbcjt32.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	4.0.6019.0

Name	Driver do Microsoft dBase (*.dbf)	
File	odbcjt32.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	4.0.6019.0

Name	Driver do Microsoft Paradox (*.db )	
File	odbcjt32.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	4.0.6019.0

Name	Driver para o Microsoft Visual FoxPro	
File	vfpodbc.dll	
Date	8/23/2001 2:00:00 PM	
Version	1.0.2.0

Name	Microsoft ODBC for Oracle	
File	msorcl32.dll	
Date	8/29/2002 5:41:06 AM	
Version	2.573.9030.0

[OLE DB Providers]

Item	Value	
MediaCatalogDB OLE DB Provider	Not Available	
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server	2000.81.9030.0	
MediaCatalogMergedDB OLE DB Provider	Not Available	
Microsoft ISAM 1.1 OLE DB Provider	4.0.3428.1	
Microsoft OLE DB Provider For Data Mining Services	8.0.3.23	
MSDataShape	2.71.9030.0	
OLE DB Provider for Microsoft Directory Services	5.1.2600.0	
MediaCatalogWebDB OLE DB Provider	Not Available	
Microsoft OLE DB DM Enumerator	8.0.3.23	
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for OLAP Services 8.0	8.0.3.23	
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for OLAP Services 8.0	8.0.3.23	
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for Internet Publishing	10.145.3812.0	
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers	2.71.9030.0	
Microsoft OLE DB Enumerator for ODBC Drivers	2.71.9030.0	
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for Outlook Search	1.0.0.3723	
Microsoft Jet 4.0 OLE DB Provider	4.0.5919.0	
Microsoft OLE DB Enumerator for SQL Server	2000.81.9030.0	
Microsoft OLE DB Simple Provider	2.71.9030.0	
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for Oracle	2.71.9030.0	
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for Indexing Service	5.1.2600.1106

[ADO Core Components]

Item	Value	
Description	ADOConnectObject.ADOConnectObject.7	
File	Unknown	
Version	7.00.9064.9112

Description	ADODB.Command	
File	Unknown	
Version	2.71.9030.0

Description	ADODB.Command	
File	Unknown	
Version	2.71.9030.0

Description	ADOMD.Catalog	
File	Unknown	
Version	2.71.9030.0

Description	ADOR.Recordset	
File	Unknown	
Version	2.71.9030.0

Description	ADOX.Catalog	
File	Unknown	
Version	2.71.9030.0

Description	RDS.DataControl	
File	Unknown	
Version	2.71.9030.0 built by: Lab06_N(dagbuild)

Description	JRO.JetEngine	
File	Unknown	
Version	2.71.9030.0

[RDO Core Components]

Item	Value	
Description	MicrosoftRDO.rdoEngine2.0	
File	Unknown	
Version	6.00.8862

Description	MicrosoftRDO.rdoQuery2.0	
File	Unknown	
Version	6.00.8862

Description	MicrosoftRDO.rdoConnection2.0	
File	Unknown	
Version	6.00.8862


----------



## wasabi (Nov 4, 2003)

i gotthe same problem
i get the splash screen then ...nothing.
the process stops there

any solution will be appreciated

plz email if you have time as i dont get the chance to come here often...

thanx!

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2003)

http://www.magenheimer.com/gta3help/gta3savegamefix.exe

then rename file to gta3.exe and move to your gta folder overwriting the the old file gta3.exe file then u will be able to load games

it works for me..


----------



## wasabi (Nov 4, 2003)

deathdealer, you didnt read correctly...
our problem is that the program doesnt even load...
we get the splash screen (rockstar logo) then it closes by itself.
we cant even get into the game menu!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

can ure computer even handle the game..


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, deathdealer, his dxdiag was posted at the end of his thread. His computer is more than good enough for GTA 3.

OK, first off, I'm assuming that this is the retail version of the game, and not that crap off of Kazaa...because if it is off kazaa, then just quit now.

Now that that's cleared, are you sure that you have the play CD in when you try to play? If I'm reading correctly, it never worked before, but it used to give the splash screen, now it doesn't even give that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

the crap gta3 on kazza only goes up to staunten island then it freezes up!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Probably because Kazaa has no data corruption protection methods....

But please don't discuss illegal games on the forums. (Pretty much anything from Kazaa is illegal)


----------



## wasabi (Nov 4, 2003)

thanks guys but i fixed it....
video driver.....
i upgraded 3 times but this times it seemed to work. I dunno if Nvidia fixed the last driver or something but now everything is fine.... so will probably be my splinter cell and ghost recon..

and ya,,, its a retail version !

later all


----------



## mrhaycock (May 15, 2004)

I'm getting the same problem with GTA 3 and Vice City, both are retail versions. In GTA3 it gives me the splash screen then nothing, and I get even less from Vice City. My spec is as follows;

Athlon XP 2800+ Thoroughbred @ 2333MHz (problem the same when at its native 2250MHz)
1 Gb RAM PC2700
ASUS A7V333 Mobo using Hyperion 1443 (problem same with 1447)
ATi Radeon 9700 Pro using Catalyst 4.5 (have tried various catalysts from 3.9 onwards)
Sound Blaster Audigy

I'm using Windows XP SP1 with Direct X 9.0b installed. No other games show problems. The only thing is, I can't remember is if I've ever played GTA on the Radeon. When I first bought the game I was using a 2100+ Palamino and a Geforce 4 Ti4400 on the same board. It did run OK then. Could it be a problem with the R300 based Radeons combined with AMD processors? Just a thought. It's getting on my nerves though.


----------

